# old photos or prints



## pchboots

Can anyone tell me about these most likely Opera Singers and/or the photos/prints, found in my late grandfathers things. The paper wrapping says Melba, Caruso, Gluck, etc., and one has Kalgoorlie written in pencil on the back. My Grandfather lived in Kalgoorlie, Western Australia, from 1908 to 1927. The prints/photos are all 15" x 19" approx to the outside edge. There are 8 in total but none of my family even knew they existed. Even my father. Some have various studio names in the bottom right corner, such as Falk Studios, New York.


----------



## Rogerx

I did try with Google revers search, alas no information.
Only like gentlemen ore words like that, you can doe it yourself again, perhaps you recognize someone .
Good luck.


----------



## Eramire156

The first looks like the pianist Ignacy Jan Paderewski the last photo looks like violinist fritz kreisler


----------



## Merl

Eramire156 said:


> The first looks like the pianist Ignacy Jan Paderewski the last photo looks like violinist fritz kreisler


Yep, that certainly looks like Kreisler. Is that a photo, a print or is it something else?


----------



## Rogerx

After some digging you two could be right.


----------



## wkasimer

I think that the two singes are Emma Calve and Marcel Journet.


----------



## Rogerx

I do hope OP checks it from time to time .


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> I do hope OP checks it from time to time .


I didn't realize that the thread was old....


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> I didn't realize that the thread was old....


It isn't only OP never been back again .


----------

